# Mastodon!!!



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

mastodon deserves its own thread... and since there isnt one, i am supplying it. if you like metal and havent heard of em, then heres some links... listen to them... if you have then feel free to share your opinions.

from the album: Remission





from the album:leviathan





from the album:blood mountain





and finally from the album: crack the skye


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I love metal, and have been a fan for decades now, but I just don't understand what all the fuss is about regarding Mastodon. There's plenty of better, much more original metal bands out there...

For example, just off the top of my head, Sentenced would be a band much more deserving of a topic of their own, but unfortunately they disbanded and never really became noticed in the US. With a few notable exceptions, the US metal scene is kinda lame, and Mastodon doesn't help it.

They definitely ain't no Helloween. 

Your opinion may differ.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

This thread has no place in a classical forum.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I thought we had a metal section here...maybe I'm remembering another site or just a different thread.
I don't pay attention to that style.

dj


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

David58117 said:


> I love metal, and have been a fan for decades now, but I just don't understand what all the fuss is about regarding Mastodon. There's plenty of better, much more original metal bands out there...
> 
> For example, just off the top of my head, Sentenced would be a band much more deserving of a topic of their own, but unfortunately they disbanded and never really became noticed in the US. With a few notable exceptions, the US metal scene is kinda lame, and Mastodon doesn't help it.
> 
> ...


that it does... 


Tapkaara said:


> This thread has no place in a classical forum.


well obviously had i posted it in the classical section, i would agree with you, however this is the NON classical section, so i dont know what your problem is.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I gave up on metal, because it seems to have given up on the fans. Music in general has gotten stale over the past 10 years.

I guess I have been living in the past, but come on. Originality has been dead for too long. Then you have bands that try to be so underground that they suck. Metal is repetitive and bland. 

I used to listen to metal for it's aggression. I wanted to hear a singer bleed out his frustrations into the mic. I wanted to hear a guitarist play with soul. I wanted to hear a drummer do something new without showing off his or her speed. I wanted to hear a bass player mold these different feelings together. It has died. 

Until metal gets back on track, I am no longer a supporter. Even bands I loved are awful now. 

Mastodon are heavy, but that is it. I have all of their albums out of the fact that I heard great musicians, and I just wanted to see if they could really work. I just don't hear it in them.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I gave up on metal, because it seems to have given up on the fans. Music in general has gotten stale over the past 10 years.
> 
> I guess I have been living in the past, but come on. Originality has been dead for too long. Then you have bands that try to be so underground that they suck. Metal is repetitive and bland.
> 
> ...


well i can agree with you in several of your points... metal has gotten bland, repetitive and unoriginal especially with all this new wave scene metal thats coming out lately. there are a lot of really crappy metal bands that just sound like vile discusting noise. i personally have been able to sift through all these bands and find ones that i like... and mastodon happens to be one of those bands. i respect your argument however and can understand why you feel that way. you should check out their newest album and see if you like that one any better... its less heavy and more prog rockish.


----------

